# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا >  شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور 5 (ساحل)

## Parniya

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*

و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

**نفر پنجم ...

ساحل (مریم) جونی
**
**


دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید* *

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه 
*
*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
*
*
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون فرهادم !*

----------


## hasti-p

:Y (565): 

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکتره دکتر!
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
...
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
100%
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه کی گفته؟!
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
به خودش مربوطه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
مممم نبدونم
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
بچممون مگه اهنرباست
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترایاابجیاش
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
یانگوم
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
نه اون ازسوسک نمیترسه من میدونم
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یانگوم دی
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه بالاترحقشه بایدبشه کاربرنمونه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
عیب دوستان رامیپوشانیم
خیلی مهربون
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
....
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*
* 17.**** ی ارزو واسش :
خدایابه هرچی میخوادوبه نفعشه برسه**
18.ی نصیحت :*
به هدفت فکرکن به اینده
حقیقت رادیاب
من کوچیک ترازاونم نصیحتت کنم اینادرددلمه که دارم برات میگم

----------


## mk.meydani

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
خانوم دکتر با یه آمپول تو دستشون ! 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
خودشون بیان لو بدن ! 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
هر کس منو دوست خودش بدونه 100 درصد ! خخخ

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
اصلا ! 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
لو بدن ! 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
!‌؟ !؟ !؟ !؟ امیدوارم درس وکنکور باشه!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
21 ! ( خدا هم هست !)

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
نمیدونم !

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
ساحل ! 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
فک کنم چیزی بیش از ترس باشه ! 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد خودشون!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (100): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
100٪
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
اولی رو نمیدونم دومی هم ادبشون.
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوب
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
نمیدونم ! یه گل خوبه ! 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
موفقیت در زندگی ، کنکور و سلامتی.
18.ی نصیحت :
با آرامش و البته تمام قدرت برای کنکور تلاش کنند.*

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
*یه خانوم دکی خوشگل

*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
*یادم نی دقیقا ولی حتما داشته مگه میشه نداشته باشه خخخخخ

*3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
*صددرصد

*4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
*نه والا ....فقط بعضی وقتا رو عصب 7ام راه میره خخخخ

*5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
*نمیدونم....
اجی مهسا؟؟؟
خانوم دکتر؟؟
شایدم من؟؟؟خخخ

*6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟*بماند خخخخ

*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
*25نفر

*8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
*با دو قشر میسازه

*9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
*خاله سوسکه خخخ

*10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
*قطعا سوسک خخخ

*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
*از این مامانا یی هستن که خیلی رو کار بچه هاشون حساسن و زیر ذره بین میزارنشون خخخخ

*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (521): 

*13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
*بعلههههههههه....تازه بیشتر از اینم باید باشه 

*14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
*ویژگی بد نداره......ساده و پاکه 

*15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
*خوبه دیگه!!!

*16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*

*17. ی ارزو واسش :
*ایشالله که سال دیگه پزشک میشه و بعدش کلینیک میزنه و بعدشم دیگه خودش میفهمه پستا رو هم مشخص کردیم خخخخ
امیدوارم همیشه سالم و شاد باشه

*18.ی نصیحت :
*زیاد خودتو واسه چیزای بی ارزش ناراحت نکن و بیشتر به درسات برس دکی جون^_^
*
*

----------


## MAHSA

*
*
*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشک 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم احنمالا مچ بچه ها رو زیاد گرفته
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بهله اگه موفق نبود که من الان دوستش نبودم
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نچ 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
معلومه دیگه منو خخخخ
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو همه چی حساسه 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
همه جذبش میشن دیگه چون اهنرباس خخخ
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با دخترا چون دخترا از پسرا عزیزترن خخخ
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
 کارگاه گجد خخخ
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
از سوسک میترسه خخخخ
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد ادم خوبا خخخ یاد مامانا میندازه 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (532): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
حقش بیشتر از ایناس خخخ
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
از درکش خیلی خوشم میاد از دل نازکیش خوشم نمیاد
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
بهترین ارزوها
17. ی ارزو واسش :
پزشکی تهران قبول شه
18.ی نصیحت :
*ابجی بخون که اول مهر با ابجی مهدیه باهم باشیم ایشالا
*
*
[/QUOTE]

----------


## lonesome

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

فقط دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

نمیدونم ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

بهههههههههههله حسابی موفق بوده

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

بستگی داره هم اره هم نههههههههههههههههه


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
منو   که میدونم دوست نداره  اما با مهدیه مهسا خیلی دوسته*  :Y (683): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نمیدونم والا باید ازش بپرسم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
بستگی به جمعش و حال خودش داره 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با دخترا دیگه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
رفیق پایه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسکه رو نخوره یالا داره


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (744): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نمیدونم والا

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
همه چیزش سر وقت و بجاس از همه چیزش خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
نظری ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
هدیه باشه بعدا بهش میدم 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
**ان شالله به هدفت برسی و شاد و سلامت باشی**
18.ی نصیحت :

درستو بخون و هیچوقت کم نیار ادما نامردن*

----------


## پاپا پوریا

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

یه دوکتور مهربووون
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

ضایع ؟؟؟ این ؟؟؟ اصن داریم ؟؟؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

بهله بهله بسیــــــ بسیار

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نووووووچ اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
**نومودونوم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نومودونوم
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

عین اهنربا میمانِه 20 تا نو جذب اِکونه 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
بادخترا فک موکونوم
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
ساحل خودش زیباست 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک از این خخخ

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

یاد بانو یانگوم و بانو سوسانو و بانو چیریانگ بانو سویا*  :Y (531): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (532):  خخخ*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آره بابا از سرشم زیاده 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
بچه خوش مشربیه خوشمان می آید ... ویژگی بدی هم ندیدمه هنووو
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه ولی یکم به پروفش برسه بد نیست ..البته میتونه رمزشو بده به من براش پروفشووو باز سازی کنم براش به جان آجی نداشتم هدفم خیره*  :Y (564): *
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

برو حال کن 
**
17. ی ارزو واسش :
**سلامتی خودش و خونوادش .. و بعدش هم موفقیت در کنکور امسل تو رشته ای که دوسش داره 
18.ی نصیحت :

یکم بیشتر درس بخووون و از ساعات نت بکاه 

**با تچکر
مدیریت ارشدیت بخش منابع و توابع مربوطه 
پاپا پوریا
* :Y (565):

----------


## maryaam_M5R

*وووووووووییییییییییییی واقعا شوک بوداااااا خخخ
دیشب بچه ها بم گفتن به قول اجی مهدیه ذوق مرگ شدم خخخ
خیلی باحال بود ولی نمیتونستم نت بیام حال گیری بود اساسی خخخ
مرررررررسی پرنیا جونممم ومررررررسی از همه که پست گذاشتن* :Y (605):  :Y (592):  :Y (591):

----------


## Only God

*ی دعا می کنم واسی هم استانیم:**

خدایا کمکش کن ب خواستش برسه!

*

----------


## javadfathi

*
*
*
1
. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

آمپول زن

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

به من درخواست دوستی نداده (خخخخخخخخخخ)

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

معلومه که نه( چون به من هنوز درخواست دوستی نداده هههههههه)

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

دلت میاد اصن همچین سوالی بپرسی 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

کیو؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

آب  فکر کنم...

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

من شیمیم زیاد خوب نیست ( خودش خبر داره)

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

بیشتر با دختر پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

helper

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

هر دوتاشون جیغ میکشن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

answer not found..please try again

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

*
 دکترا دیگه 			



* 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟


پژمان: مهریه رو کی داده کی گرفته؟
وحید : من خودم هزار نفرو دیدم که مهریه دادن مهریه هم گرفتن
پژمان:پس اون چی بود که نه میدادن نه میگرفتن
وحید: حق بود...آره..
پژمان و وحید : آره حقو کی داده کی گرفته؟

سریال پژمان

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

از این که به همه جواب میده خوشم میاد.... از هیچیشم بدم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

اکانتش (دیگه ته نظرم بود )

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


*

  


*
دارم از روش میوفتم...سریع تر بگیرش
17. ی ارزو واسش :


با هم دیگه سال 93 بریم علوم پزشکی تهران واسه ثبت نام ( من که قبول میشم (( نمیدونم چرا تو خونه موقع درس خوندن اینقدر اعتماد به نفس ندارم)) ایشالا اونم قبول شه)

18.ی نصیحت :

با هم دیگه ... دست در دست هم...بیوفتیم سر پرنیا و خودمو خودت بشیم معاون 
*
  




---------------------------
 :Y (694): این گل مال شماست؟؟؟ تو ساحل پیداش کردم اخه...
[/QUOTE]

----------


## toka

قُلهـ اے کهـ چَنـב بآر فَتحـــ شَوَב ؛

بےشَکـ روزے تَفریحگآهـ عُموُمـــ×ـــے میشَوَב!

موُآظِبـ دِلِتـ بآشـ !

----------


## Parniya

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

پزشک مهربونا که امپول نمیدن* 
*
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

بشه به این خوفی 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

اره شک نکن

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

برو بابا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

پزشکی تهران و نیلگون و .. 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

رو ابجیاش 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

19 نفر  ،  چون همیشه هر جا ی ادم خل وجود داره 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

دخملا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

نمیدونم چرا یاد هایدی میوفتم 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

نمیترسه که چندشش میشه 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

اواتارت  و همون که بالا عرض کردم 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

* :Y (544): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

جدیدا داره ی پا ناظم میشه 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

ویژگی بد نداره
خوب هم مهربون بودنش با همه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

خوجله 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

**

17. ی ارزو واسش :

موفقیت تو زندکی و کنکور
سلامتی
عاقبت بخیری

* :Y (694): *

18.ی نصیحت :

خوب بمون همیشه*

----------


## morteza19

> *هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
> *
> 
> و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 
> 
> **نفر پنجم ...
> 
> ساحل (مریم) جونی
> **
> ...


 :Y (694):  :Y (694):

----------


## namkarbary

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

 مشاور خانواده*
*
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

 ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
 آره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

بعضی وقتا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

من از کجا باید بدونم؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

 دوستاش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

آخه اینم شد سوال؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
 دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

ملکه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

این میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

جومونگ

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

* :Y (722): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

فک کنم

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

 هیچکدوم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
 بدنیست

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

*
*یه آهنگ  :

دانلود*

* 
17. ی ارزو واسش :

 موفقیت تو زندکی و کنکور
**

18.ی نصیحت :

*درس بخون آفرین دختر خوب

----------


## M o h a m m a d

*1.**تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟*
*بابا چیکار دختر مردم دارید میخواید بفرستیدش سر کار*
*همین که سایش بالا سر انجمنه بسه*
*والا...*

*2.**ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟*
*کدومشو بگم!!!!!!!!!!خخخخ*


*فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟*
*بعله*
*کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟*
*نچ*
*تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟*
*الهی العفو..............عاشقم شدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!خو اگه شدی باید از همین الان خودمونو واسه1خدافظی دیگه آماده کنیم*
*شوخیدم بابا نزنین...*


*به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟*
*الان1کار مخفی داره انجام میده به موقعش خودش خودشو لو میده*
*به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟*
*17*
*به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟*
*با همه قشری*
*بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی**)*
*بانو مارپل*
*به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟*
*100%*
*شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟*
*همین خانوم مارپل*

*12.* *شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*




*به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟*
*نه این پستاش همش نامفیده همش توی تایپیکای بخش سر گرمیه :خخخ*
*خوشبختانه آراز جان کاری کردن که دیگه این پستا حساب نشه:بعله*


*از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟*
*هیچکدوم بدم که نمیاد*
*خانوم مارپل که میشه باحاله*


*نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟*
*خووووووبه**…….**ولی مثل من که نمیشه:خخخخ ناسلامتی اول شدم توی پروفایل برتر:بعله*

*16.* *یه هدیه بهش بده** :*
*هدیه؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!االه  ی العفو....*

*17.* *ی ارزو واسش** :*
*باشد که موفق شوی*


*ی نصیحت** :*
*بابا1ذره حضور مفید تو انجمن داشته باش خوووو*

----------


## SHINER

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

نــیدونم(هر چ سریع تر بیا کارای ضایعتو لو بده...زود...)

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

بلـــــــــی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

در کل نـــه

...ولی ی بار ک حال خودش خوف نبود ی کوچولو روو اعصابم بود...**!!!*
*

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

نیدونـــــم...

...یعنی چی من حتما باید بدونم اجی با کی بیشتر دوسته دیگه....زود بیا بگو با کی....بایدم منو بگــی ....
اصن اگه منو نگـــی...>**(*هیچی دیگه ب دلیل رعایت همون *شئونات اخلاقی* سانسور شد ادامش...خخخ*)*
*

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

....
نیـــــدوم


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

بستگـی ب جمعش داره

من از کوجا بدونم چ جور جمعی رو شوما میگین!!؟؟!!دی:::*
*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

با هردو

ولی بیشتـر با اجی هاش


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)


دخمل invisible

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

سوسک از این خخخخ


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟


یاد خودش...

خب چیکار کنم اخه یاد هیشکی نمینادازه دیگه

از بس ک اجـیمون ی دونس ...نه فحوای کلامو فقط داشته باش**!!؟*
*دی:
چه طرفی کردمااااااا**


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

++

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟


بعلــــــه ک هس...**!!


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟


بچه ی خوفیه ...یــحـتـمل ازش خوشمااان میاد**!!!**!!!


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

خوب استــــــــــ


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :



*
*کفش طلا*






 البته دزدیــــه ها بگم ...خخخخ

زود ورش دار تا صابش نیوده....خخخ

*
(اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد این کفش** در


جالب ترین هدیه تولد + تصویر
**

البتـــه

اسم اون مرد ک رو کفش حکاکی شده بود رو برداشتم..خخخ**)*
* 

*



*


17. ی ارزو واسش :


سلامتـــــــــی
*
*+*
* موفقیـــــت



18.ی نصیحت :*

نـــــدارم
.
.
.
.
*راســـــی اجی ساحل از اون سوالای زیستت خعلی وخته خبری نیستاااا**؟؟!!**؟؟!!ا*
*خخخخخخخخخ.....>>>>>>>>خودش فهمید چی گفتم**!!؟؟!!*

----------


## milad65

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
شغلی که خوش دوس داره 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**به نظر میرسه خیلی دقیقه کار ضایع نمیکنه*  :Y (565): 
*

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
**صد البته ..

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
**نه اصلا*  :Y (565): 
*
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
**آجیاشو 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
**آجیاش  
**و درس و کنکور

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
20*  :Y (521): 
*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**دخترا


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**ساحل 


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**شاید سوسک بترسه*  :Y (532): 
*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
**آواتارش یاد یانگوم 


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
*
 :Y (532): 
*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**بــــــــــلـــــــــــه*  :Y (468): 
*

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**
**ویژگی بد نداره . 
**ویژگی خوب هم اینکه خیلی مهربون و با معرفته 


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**قشنگه 


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

**از طرح این گل خودم بسی خوشم میاد*  :Y (597): *
**


17. ی ارزو واسش :
**
موفقیت در کنکور و سلامتی 


18.ی نصیحت :
*..


 :Y (694):  :Y (694):  :Y (694):

----------


## محمد1995

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ إن شاالله پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ زلزله

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ فکر نمیکنم مطمئنم موفق بوده

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ از اعصاب رد کرده...

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ مهدیه خانوم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ کلا حساسه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 1 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ اینم شد سوال

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) جاندی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ خخخخخ راحت از کنار هم رد میشن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ ی پا شخصیته واسه خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره بیشترم میشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ مگه ویژگی بدم داره؟! مرامش

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خیلی خوب

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
نوش جان

17. ی ارزو واسش : خدایا او را آن ده که آن به .... و او را مسپار به هر که و مه

18.ی نصیحت : مواظب خودت و مهربونیات باش و برای رسیدن به پزشکی تلاشتو مضاعف کن*

----------


## sis413

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
خانوم دکتر
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
اره
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
ب هیچ وجه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نمیدونم
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
35نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
فک کنم دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
...
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هیچکدام
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
همکلاسیم ثمین
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
ب همین خوش تیپی
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بیشترازایناحقشه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
خیلی مهربونه کلا دخترباحالیه
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
...
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم ب هرچی میخای برسی
18.ی نصیحت :
*
*من کی باشم که نظر بدم*

----------


## maryaam_M5R

دلم واسه همتوووووون تنگ شده
عجب روزایی داشتیم :Y (708):  :Y (598):

----------

